# How many people use rear sight in real world situation???



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

the reason i ask is because i know of some prefer:

blank rear, and most attention to the front sight with fiber optic or other sorts.

My question : if used in this manner what front sight would you reccomend, how tall, thin, and why?

remember: real world situation with any light condition.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A relatively narrow front sight allows more light in the rear notch, on either side of the front sight, which is better for fast alignment. 

I don't have any specific recommendations for 1911 sights. Maybe someone who still shoots 1911s will come along with a specific sight in mind.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Just my opinion: It does not matter to me what the rear or front sights are made/color of. It would probably matter if you are aiming at a 10 ring and you are trying to align the rear and the front sights. 

I said it does not matter to me because I normally shoot and practice competition style. Meaning, you will not have enough time to align the sights to the target. Try this method and you will hit a normal paper plate size target at 10 yrds every time. With both eyes open and the gun raised with your normal shooting stance, USE ONLY THE FRONT SIGHTS to align the gun to the target. I know, I know, I know, some will say that you will see the top of the slide or the barrel, but that's okay, with practice, you will not even notice it. With this method, I'm not trying to hit the bulls eye (sometimes you will, hahaha). My object is to hit my target.

Hope this helps, like I said, it's just my opinion.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I use the three dot set like what come on my Springfield. I use a hi-viz paint on them mostly but am looking at other types of finishes to help my eyes line them up faster. I've practiced for years bringing my gun up and being to acquire a sight picture as fast as I can. Over time it's become quite easy and has been tested in the "real world". I've met many that choose to "point shoot" not really using their sights much at all. My wive does that and is really good at it..I just don't like doing it so have trained myself to use my sights and be able to do so quickly and accurately.

I really can't say it's better one way or another but I always believed personally that to spend decent money on a pistol one of the things I will look at is the sights or at the least the pistols ability to have the sights changed. I'm going to use them and if they weren't all that important to me then my carry pistil might as well have them partially or totally removed.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I don't have any specific recommendations for 1911 sights. Maybe
> someone who still shoots 1911s will come along with a specific sight in mind.


You make it sound like the 1911 is history. :smt082

I have three dot night sights on my Springfield. And as to whether I would use them in a gunfight, 
I think that would all depend on the situation when you have to draw on someone and how much 
time you have.

You don't know what your missing until you've fired a 1911, there's nothing else like it.

My Springfield PX9151LP....


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

*reply*

Thanks for the reply from all on this.
I'll research this further but i agree that one may not have time to align sights at critical time.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Buy a laser...

Period.

From the holster/hip, out to 50yds... the bullet is going where the dot is pointed.

I'm not sure if lasers are not as common due to price, or arrogance, or lack of education... As soon as I can physically buy at Crimson Trace laser for my XDs... I will have one on each, like my Kel-Tec. I cannot find ONE in stock anywhere, as they sell the day they arrive, and the shops are getting them 2 to 3 at a time.

Snap it off for target work at the range. Use the Trijicons as confirmation if you need a very accurate shot.

No holstering issues. Two to the body with the laser, one to the head with the sights.

JW


----------

